# New SIdewalk Rig Project



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

Picked this up today. Needs some bodywork but mechanically is in good condition. I will be putting on a straight blade so if anyone wants to buy the V plow let me know. Also if anyone has the rubber cleats for the tracks let me know please. It should be an interesting project.!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Sweet! Cant wait to see when its up and running! Please make a few movies


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

No problem. Will do. It is very fast.


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Did you get that one off Ebay? Thought I saw one on ther a week or so ago.


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

No, I found it on craigslist and drove out to pick it up today.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

make sure the exhaust is good we had those where i used to work and the exhaust would get inside


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

local tow company picked one up few years ago. put a 6ft-7ft blade on it. when that huge scrap steel price jump went i last year or so he used the hell out of it. people junkin stuff and couldnt get it out to the road for the tow truck to get. so he loaded this up and plowed his way in and pulled the junk cars out all day long every day no problems. that unit paid for its self. and now he has it for plowin the lot.

heck if it was me just keep the v blade. fresh paint job and put house # on it and set it in the front yard. mabye a pole in the middle arched out to the tip and hang mailbox on it. then if you ever did need it you would have it.,


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

looks like the one my town just got rid of


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

That's cool, I have thought about picking one up to have as my personal trail groomer.
How much if you don't mind me asking? 
thanks,
dave


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

was this the one in stow?


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

that thing looks like a beast!!!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice looking machine cant wait to see it finished


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

Took some videos today , but the upload keeps failing . I hate computers!


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

I think I am going to keep the Vplow. I was surprised at how well it worked. It made a nice wide swath. Can't wait to paint it and letter it up.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

speralandscape;1189015 said:


> I think I am going to keep the Vplow. I was surprised at how well it worked. It made a nice wide swath. Can't wait to paint it and letter it up.


That's what I was thinking when you said you wanted to sell the V. Never know when it would come in handy. Cool machine, get that video up.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Heres another one I found on craigslist in my area.

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/for/2151388833.html


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice Machine, Looks exactly like this one... http://southcoast.craigslist.org/grd/2146407042.html


----------



## fordsup04 (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks good Id like to have one. would be awesome for drive ways and get tons of attn


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

more pictures please


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

Can anyone help me out posting vidoes? I have them saved on my computer and use Windows media player to open them if that helps . Thanks


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

do you have a youtube account?


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

That thing is sweet....A paint job and that thing will be looking great


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

nope. sorry, maybe it's time to make one.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

ya not a bad idea it will make it very easy for you to put vids of your bomber on here


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

Jelinek61;1189673 said:


> That thing is sweet....A paint job and that thing will be looking great


Thank you.


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok, I made a youtube account and uploaded the video. I copied the URL address but the link doesn't work. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

http://


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUABVejjadk&feature=player_profilepage


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

http://


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

Sorry, none of these work. I don't know what I am doing.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

what code are you using? try just copy and pasting the site of your vid


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/user/SperaLandscaping?feature=mhum#p/a/u/1/PUABVejjadk"]http://http://www.youtube.com/user/SperaLandscaping?feature=mhum#p/a/u/1/PUABVejjadk[/URL]


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/user/SperaLandscaping?feature=mhum#p/a/u/1/PUABVejjadk


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

thatll work


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

Alright, the last one works!


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

That thing is sweet, Really moves too!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Why are you going to get rid of the V and put on a straight?


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

After using it for the first time today, I decided to keep the "V". I didn't think it was going to push the snow off the walks far enough but it surpassed my expectations and worked great!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Good job on gettin the vids up.Thumbs Up Runs well, you got someone to fix it when things go wrong, because you know they will.


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah. I can fix the machine. The computer, that's another story.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

speralandscape;1189796 said:


> Yeah. I can fix the machine. The computer, that's another story.


I know what you mean. Good luck with your machine, I wish I had one.


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

Here are some pictures from disassembly today.


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

Is it gas or diesel?


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

That's pretty cool, never seen something like that before.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

ooph i would be afraid thats the way it would get sold if i did that,


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I want one of those. That listing on Craigslist was a little over half of what I paid for an ATV sidewalk machine. It's also less than I bought my 28" wide walk behind snowblower. I bet that thing will easily roll through what would stop the ATV cold. Here come the questions:
1) How much does it weigh?
2) How wide is it?
3) Can you still get parts for those?
4) Do they still make them?
5) I know it's a Bombardier but what's the model number?
6) Is it rubber tracked, rubber pad over steel, or what?
7) How does it do when things get icy?
8) How rough is the ride?
9) What's the fuel consumption rate?
It looks as though you are doing a ground up rebuild. I hope you get it back together before you need it. I look forward to seeing it when you are done. Good luck with it, and be sure to keep us posted.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Sweet machine! Also noticed in the first pic that it was being pulled by a Titan. Good choice!lol


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

I want one! 

we would never get enuff snow to even get to use it, but its just so cool, I'd just drive it up and down the street.....


----------



## Ferrisdiesel (Dec 31, 2008)

Hurry up and put it back together, it's gonna snow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kyler (Aug 22, 2008)

A lot too! What did you pay for it? Looks AWESOME! I would look for a 6.5' blade for it just for ****s and giggles...would make for a fun little project!


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

Bad. Ass. Thumbs Up

I'd keep that V plow on there and maybe figure out a way to run a blower when the snow gets deep. Looked like it was really moving in the video, I'd love to see that thing open up walks with 2-3' of snow on them wesport

The funny thing was that I just happened to be napping on the couch thinking of a nice sidewalk rig (after seeing the T110/blower setup my mind has been going) and then this thread! There is a guy locally that has two of these that are restored, probably doesn't want to sell them but I've always wondered what they were when I drove by.

Excellent buy man, and if you paid anywhere near what that other one on CL was it seems like a hell of a find 

EDIT: That appears to be the SW48? Here is another video


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

There's a video, on this site, that shows a newer one of these plowing a big box sidewalk. I think it's Neige's or JD Dave's (I can't remember which).


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

with the 6 cyl ford motor or crysler 6 thay would be easy to put a snow blower on. lotss of power and bolt on a nice size hydro pump just for the blower drive. then hook up and go. 

there is a guy on craigslist in rochester or syracuse ny thats got a cheep old speedcaster fisher 6ft or 6ft6" blade with head gear off a old jeep. that would be perfect for it.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

look at this setup slick full down riggers and little winch/boom on the rear for recovery.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's a link to the videos I was talking about (of Paul's Bomber):




&


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

I am working on it right now, trying to finish before tonight's storm hits. I will post pictures later


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Subscribed!


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Need some more parts??

http://mibid.bidcorp.com/AuctionDetails.aspx?auction_id=26899

5 of them!:


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

i would buy them. make one good unit. 

and the one i would fix would be unit #666 call it the death machine.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

IC-Smoke;1193230 said:


> Need some more parts??
> 
> http://mibid.bidcorp.com/AuctionDetails.aspx?auction_id=26899
> 
> 5 of them!:


Do any of them run? How much you want for one?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

click the link and read 

its a auction and open to public and thay clearly state do not run parts vehicles. 

not tryin to be rude here.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks Sweetk!


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the positive replies. I love the thing already. I plowed through the 2 feet of snow we just got last night with no problem. Unfortunately I was running around like crazy and didn't have time to take any videos. I will post more pictures and videos soon.


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

Here are some pictures of what it looks like now. I painted it without doing any body work so I could put it to work for the big storm we just had. What a long night! I installed new lights and Whelen rotator after ripping off all the old crap, installed a new fuel tank, Made a hood up front where there wasn't one for easier access in the future( Had to take off entire cab to remove leaking fuel tank), installed battery box and new battery, and lastly painted the cab red and rest of it black. Hope you enjoy. Time to make some money!


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

Some more.............


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

I want one of those. That listing on Craigslist was a little over half of what I paid for an ATV sidewalk machine. It's also less than I bought my 28" wide walk behind snowblower. I bet that thing will easily roll through what would stop the ATV cold. Here come the questions:
1) How much does it weigh? *4500 pounds with the plow*
2) How wide is it? 48" *(sw48)*
3) Can you still get parts for those? *most of them*
4) Do they still make them?*a company called Camoplast makes units similar*
5) I know it's a Bombardier but what's the model number? *sw48*
6) Is it rubber tracked, rubber pad over steel, or what? *rubber track with steel cleats, rubber cleats are optional*
7) How does it do when things get icy? *great*
8) How rough is the ride? *smooth other than dropping off curbs and hitting the plow on the ground*
9) What's the fuel consumption rate?*I dont know*


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

sweetk30;1192833 said:


> look at this setup slick full down riggers and little winch/boom on the rear for recovery.


Yeah I saw that a few days ago. That thing is awesome!


----------



## monkyboy1975 (Nov 29, 2010)

Those things are sweet! I remember watching one of those buzzing around town clearing the walks as a kid. They can push some serious snow. Nice find! A little googlefoo and I did find that they are making an updated version with some extra goodies to put on the front.
http://www.prinoth-utilityvehicles.com/en/sw4s_intro.php


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

that's look real nice now, hope you make good $ with it bro, because that's what our business is all about.


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks, same to you!


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks real good! I saw one yesterday newer with a strait plow on it plowing sidewalks and driving on the road...


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

could we use new tracks on old models ? ? ? 
http://www.prinoth-utilityvehicles.com/en/camotrak.php

what a blower dam  look at the heavy duty snow blower 
http://www.prinoth-utilityvehicles.com/en/sw4s_attachments.php

and now runnin perkins turbo diesel motor payup


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

does anyone else see themselves getting in trouble with one of those


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

albhb3;1196594 said:


> does anyone else see themselves getting in trouble with one of those


i do really fast.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

excuse me sir have you been drinking tonight ?

no i havent sir. i am working cant you see.

but your machine was parked on the sidewalk at the bar just up the road for over 3 hrs.

ya so. had to warm up.

but sir this is a sidwalk machine. i pulled you over in the middle of the highway center grass.

so its got to get plowed to dont ya think.

........... :laughing:

the story's could be endless on these little machines.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

sweetk30;1195901 said:


> could we use new tracks on old models ? ? ?
> http://www.prinoth-utilityvehicles.com/en/camotrak.php
> 
> what a blower dam  look at the heavy duty snow blower
> ...


I wonder if that is a dingo attachment plate on there. If not I would swap it out for one and the possibilities would be endless for the attachments you could get.

You could easily stick a mini-skid backhoe on there.


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

White Gardens;1196844 said:


> I wonder if that is a dingo attachment plate on there. If not I would swap it out for one and the possibilities would be endless for the attachments you could get.
> 
> You could easily stick a mini-skid backhoe on there.


I think it is a skidsteer quick attach. But your right that would make it very useful.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

speralandscape;1197244 said:


> I think it is a skidsteer quick attach. But your right that would make it very useful.


Well that makes sense. I didn't think the machine looked big enough to put full size skid equipment on it.

Regardless the SW looks like it was originally a Bombardier. Did Prinoth buy out the company or something?


----------



## monkyboy1975 (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks like Camoplast bought that division off of Bomardier, then Prinoth aquired them from Camoplast. Gotta love the era of corporate buyouts. been through 2 of them in the past 4 years myself.


----------

